# Red Eyes



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

The past few days my Gold Barb has had some problems, and has been acting funny. And his Scales has been a little bit raised.
SO, I rinsed out one filter cartrigde on one of my cheap filters and did a few small partial water changes.
A few days went by and the fish started to look really good again.
This Morning the fish still had his screwed up scales, but he was acting his normal self.
Yesterday I bought a new filter Lee's Triple Flow Corner Filter And I love this thing, it works great. 
So I put that in the tank last night, also when I was at my lfs I bought another piece of malaysian driftwood, a pretty biig piece of one, and I soaked it overnight.
No tannins leaked from the piece of wood at all, like my other piece I had I soaked for 5 days, changed the water twice a day and no tannins really leaked out of that piece either.
So this morning I put the piece in, and messed around with all the plants in my tank for quite some time.
So where I added the new filter with with new carbon/ammo out I figure that no tannins if they leak will really show
Before I did all this work my Gold Barb was starting to look back to normal, but after I did all this work I noticed that a few pat of his eyes were starting to turn red.
I have no clue what it could be, must have been a sudden change of stats in the tank. But I only have a ph test kit.
I know I need the test kits, but I usualy just bring it in and get it tested by my lfs owner.
So anways what can cause the sudden red eye?







[/IMG]









Oh and last week I noticed that my cory has been scratching himself on my substrate, then he stopped doing it. Then this morning I noticed my Gold Barb, and 2 of my Cherry Barbs, and 2 of my cories scratching themselves...


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

hard to tell from the pic if it is anything to worry about. Is the other eye the same?
from the pic it looks like normal coloring but i could be mistaken.
Did it bump its eye on the wood?
I would keep up with the water changes.
oh and after youn soaked that wood did you put some water conditioner on it?
it may have some chloramines or chlorine soaked into it from its soak.
If all the fish are scratching I would treat for parasites, but try a water change first.
Can you look at them with a magnifying glass? see if you can see anything.


----------

